# 94 D21 4x4 2.4 Clutch Slave Cylinder Install



## D21XE4x4 (Mar 28, 2010)

I got a 94 D21 4x4 with a 2.4L. Im replacing the clutch slave cylinder, and upon bleeding,( with new one installed) the spring, rubber grommet, and prong that go to the slave cylinder and the fin thats on the tranny keeps falling off likes its not long enough. when we pump the peddle it pops out of place and goes crooked allowing fluid to leak out.

The fin on the tranny is going further back than the prong on the slave cylinder can go....thus causing the prong to go to far out then go crooked, and lets fluid drain out.

Is there something im missing? just swap it out then bleed right? Is there a write up anywhere on it?

Thanks for any help


----------



## D21XE4x4 (Mar 28, 2010)

wow this site sucks. I got an answer quicker on DodgeForum. Wow


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

you are posting 4x4?'s on a 2wd site..which means you suck....


----------

